# How do introduce a new pigeon to the coop?



## Croc_1965 (Aug 29, 2005)

I bought a new baby homer as a companion to my existing pigeon. However it keeps attacking the baby when I put them in the coop together. I have them separated for now but I would like to know how to introduce them and have them live peacefully together.

I have a small coop, 4 x 4 x 6. I bought two baby homers at the same time this spring and they grew up together in the coop. All was going fine until one was killed. Last weekend I purchased This new baby so the remaining one would have another companion.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Croc 1965,


You can not get them to get along if they are not getting along.

The 'Coop' is being claimed as the territory of the older Bird who wishes to defend it from an interloper.

Build another Coop so you have two Coops, or, make a partition for the one you have.

When you say 'Baby' - how old a Bird do you mean?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

As Phil said, the older pigeon is the "big cheese" and he thinks he owns the place.

It probably would have been better to get two youngsters, because the two could have dealt with the older one better, two against one, rather then 1/1. 

You can try to put the youngster inside a small cage for now within the coop so the birds get used to each other. He will need to be fed and watered in it.

Eventually the youngster will grow older and become more assertive, and take his place and won't be the "the new kid" in town.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Croc 1965,


What does the Coop have for high nest boxes and perches and ledges?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Croc_1965 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the information Phil and Trees. Phil, when I say baby I don't know exactly how old but it's about half adult size if that helps. About the same age as the existing pigeon was when I bought him. I had good intentions, I thought introducing a new youngster would not be perceived as a threat as opposed to a new adult. Per your second query I am attaching two pictures of the coop I built, I built it when we inherited an orphaned, injured barn pigeon a couple of years ago. I "googled" some plans on the net and scaled it down a bit. Nothing fancy.

Trees, I like your idea. I am going to buy a cage small enough to fit inside the coop and see if, after time, the older guy will get used to and possible accept the newcomer. Thanks so much.

Cheers,

Kent.


----------



## Croc_1965 (Aug 29, 2005)

Oops..... the pics were too big. I shrunk them, here they are.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Racers are known to fight about teritory quite fiercely. Mine have even killed a chick that was on the top perch. try a smaller cage inside as suggested.
Or build a bigger one with space for both

[edit] i only looked at your pics after I replied and it seems large enoughfor about 4 pigeons if they fly.

Maybe try putting a small cage on the side so they can get used to each other first - remember they will fight any new bird to establish dominance and sometimes it does look quiet fierce. If you try the small cage inside big cage idea put the small cage at the bottom it should ease your current birds mind that it is still the dominant one. BUT when letting theother one out after a while they will still fight for the highest perch especially if they are both of the same sex (males more so) [edit]


----------



## Croc_1965 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again for the advice. I will pursue this course of action. One last question..... How do I determine the sex of a pigeon? 

I'm obviously very amateur at this and I only got into it to help one injured, orphaned pigeon. After that first pigeon was taken by a hawk I figured that since I had spent $300 building the coop I may as well make pigeons a part of my life. I enjoy it more than I thought I would.

Thanks,

Kent.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Croc1965,
Welcome to PigeonTalk.
Sounds like you got into pigeons exactly the way I did, helping out a lost pigeon, and then the addiction starts 
I definately recommend the smaller cage in your loft setup as has been mentioned, it can take a while for all of the pigeons to establish their 'pecking order', especially when new ones are introduced, familiarity (by being around but not being able to be attacked, in the cage) will get them more comfortable with each other.
As for pigeon sexing it can be quite difficult. Often behaviour is an indicator, the more dominant, cooing, head bobbing pigeon is more likely a male. You can also check this by placing your pigeons independently in front of a small mirror (large enough so they see themselves), if they peck and coo at the mirror this can indicate a male, females usually ignore their own reflection. Other more certain ways include DNA sexing, waiting for a pigeon to lay an egg, seeing if a pigeon fertilises an egg of another known hen (female), also when you have babies, there is a thing called sex-linked colour that it you read up a little on pigeon genetics can indicate what sex the babies are by their colour.
Goodluck with your loft setup, and don't hesitate to ask as many questions as you need.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Croc_1965 said:


> Thanks again for the advice. I will pursue this course of action. One last question..... How do I determine the sex of a pigeon?
> 
> 
> 
> Kent.


Hi Kent, I did some research if you want to do some further reading on determining a sex of a pigeon.Click on the link below:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5146


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

vdog505 said:


> Hi Kent, I did some research if you want to do some further reading on determining a sex of a pigeon.Click on the link below:
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5146




That is a good one vdog, I had forgotten about it. Thanks for locating it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Victor - thanks for posting that thread. I made a copy of some of the material to go over tonight. A friend of mine (who raises a type of pigeon that I can't remember the name but is very small and dainty and has feathers on their feet and have trouble raising their babies because their mouths are so small) has told me he puts clorox in their water once a week and has done so for years. He says it sounds crazy but it works to help keep them healthy.

BTW, his little pigeons are so cute. He kept losing them because the parents couldn't feed them, rode by our house and saw our aviaries and decided to see if we could help. We took in one of his newborns and raised it and then showed him how to feed the others from then on. It was great fun.

maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

Do the cute pigeons remind you of any of mine? These are two of my 4 Satinettes. I am afraid for them to raise youngsters due to their small beak, and had problems with them accidentally stepping on one of their youngster. So now, I have my proven breeding (homing) pair hatch and raise their kids.


Samantha

http://community.webshots.com/photo/345835058/346056800MGVCVT

SORRY My webshots file for Spike seems to be missing, please go into my pigeon album and you can see most of my pigeons if you would like.

http://community.webshots.com/user/duiven007


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, Samantha is an absolute beauty!!, as are all of the birds in your album Treesa 
Is that what is called lace wing?
Thanks for sharing.
If you are having problems with webshots, you are welcome to upload some of your photos to my PigeonPix Site 

Regards
Alaska


----------

